# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Αναδιάρθρωση Φόρουμ

## Aeon

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και με την ευκαιρία, καλές, χαρούμενες γιορτές!


Έχει ξεκινήσει μια αναδιάρθρωση του φόρουμ, η πρώτη ίσως μετά από αρκετά χρόνια λειτουργίας!
Θα υπάρξουν λοιπόν τις επόμενες ημέρες αρκετές μετακινήσεις θεμάτων.

Μια από τις πιο σημαντικές αλλαγές είναι η δημιουργία της ενότητας "*με καφέ και συμπάθεια*" η οποία έρχεται να στεγάσει θέματα που ΔΕΝ αφορούν την ψυχολογία και δεν ταιριάζουν σε πιο ειδικές ενότητες.
Η υπάρχουσα ενότητα με τον τίτλο : "γενικά", έχει μετονομαστεί σε"Άλλα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας - Ψυχικής Υγείας"


Θα έχουμε λοιπόν από εδώ και στο εξής μια ενότητα για διάφορα θέματα ψυχολογίας και μια ξεχωριστή ενότητα για διάφορα θέματα που ΔΕΝ αφορούν την ψυχολογία.
Σταδιακά θα γίνει και το σχετικό ξεκαθάρισμα των υπαρχόντων θεμάτων καθώς και ο διαμοιρασμός τους στην πιο κατάλληλη από τις 2 παραπάνω ενότητες.

*Τι σημαίνει αυτή η αλλαγή?*
Η αλλαγή αυτή σηματοδοτεί κάποιους περιορισμούς στις ειδικές ενότητες ψυχολογίας (δηλαδή στο 99% του φόρουμ). 
Οι μη ενσυναισθητικές απαντήσεις πλέον δεν θα είναι επιθυμητές.
Το τσατ επίσης δεν θα είναι επιθυμητό, το ίδιο και οι μονολεκτικές απαντήσεις.
Όλα αυτά, θα πρέπει να "μεταφερθούν" στην ενότητα του καφέ και της συμπάθειας.

Η βοήθεια σας στην προσαρμογή των αλλαγών είναι ΠΟΛΥΤΙΜΗ!

Ευχαριστώ,
Aeon

----------

